# Hotkeys not working Big Sur M1 Mini



## Kobold (Dec 9, 2020)

Hi, tried all possible, also the infos from this forum, but I could not get any hotkey working. I am using a Mac Mini M1 and latest OS. Any ideas, or infos how to get the hotkeys working? Is there a workaround to trigger different scenes? Thanks!


----------



## Kobold (Dec 10, 2020)

Is there a chance this will get fixed? Without hotkeys to change scenes OBS is just a dull knife.


----------



## Captain3D (Dec 15, 2020)

I am confirming that my hotkeys are not working on M1 Mac Mini, OBS 26.1. My streamdeck buttons are working but some link to a hotkey for faster action.

phil


----------



## Kobold (Dec 16, 2020)

That's no good news. As a workaround I am using Keyboard Maestro with mouseclicks on scenes. It works, but I can not understand why hotkeys do nit work as they should, and also why there is absolutely no info or reply here about the problem. I will give Streamlab OBS a try, about the hotkeys.


----------



## Captain3D (Dec 16, 2020)

OBS running on the M1 chip is going through Rosetta emulation (I presume) so we are finding the bugs. I started another thread about my scene crashing OBS on M1.


----------



## Rag & Bone Puppet Theatre (Dec 16, 2020)

Check out this post if you haven't already:





						Question / Help - HotKeys stopped working with an update of OBS
					

This is the same problem windows users have also. I have in the settings "never disable hotkeys" but as soon I have OBS Studio in active window some of the hotkeys stop working. And if a activate a another application, all Hotkeys start working again. Also if i use my Streamdeck I need to...




					obsproject.com


----------



## Captain3D (Dec 17, 2020)

Sadly did not work for me


----------



## Kobold (Dec 17, 2020)

Tried all that before opening this thread, but thanks for posting!


----------



## BellPod Network (Jan 12, 2021)

Confirming that hot keys are erratic at best on M1 Mac Mini running Big Sur 11.1 and OBS 26.1.2


----------



## Kobold (Jan 21, 2021)

And up we go!


----------



## jbmath (Feb 2, 2021)

This isn't a permanent solution, but it's a temporary fix on my M1 MacBook Air. My solution requires a MacOS equivalent to AutoHotKey -- I'm using Keyboard Maestro. Costs $30, but it's worth it for so many other reasons. I think there are free alternatives. Anyway...

I saw on another forum that function keys still work as OBS hotkeys _as long as MacOS uses function keys by default _(i.e., you don't have to click "fn" first). I confirmed that this is true _inside of OBS_, but not while in other application. So, I have Keyboard Maestro send my keystroke to OBS in the background, and it works *perfectly*. Here's a screenshot of the macro in Keyboard Maestro (F1 is the button I press, F5 the actual OBS hotkey):


----------



## jbmath (Feb 2, 2021)

jbmath said:


> I saw on another forum that function keys still work as OBS hotkeys _as long as MacOS uses function keys by default _(i.e., you don't have to click "fn" first).



Scratch that, it will still work if you have to press "fn" first.


----------



## wilsonpage (Mar 29, 2021)

Just to confirm how I got this working (based on jbmath's solution)

1. Change OBS hotkeys to use only F1-12 keys _only_ (w/ Mac Touchbar press `fn` key to reveal these)
2. Download BetterTouchTool (free 45 day trial then $8)
3. Create a trigger (I used a custom TouchBar button) using the 'Send shortcut to specific app' action
4. Pick the F1-12 hotkey shortcut you used in OBS
5. In 'Send to app' pick OBS
6. Click Save
7. Repeat for all OBS hotkeys

In my case I have 2 shortcuts: 'Switch to Scene 1' and 'Switch to to Scene 2' to allow me to move between fullscreen camera and display capture whilst OBS is in the background. With this setup I have two custom buttons in the touchbar and I can just tap them to move between scenes.


----------



## BumBum (Apr 1, 2022)

Mac OS 12.2.1 Monterey / M1Pro / Had the issue too.
Easy Fix (OBS 27.2.4) 
Go to 
System Prefs > Security & Privacy > Input Monitoring > (unlock to edit) > checkmark OBS 
Bäm!


----------

